# I don't know what to do with myself



## xplaydead (Apr 3, 2008)

Everyday I just sit at home. I don't know what to do with myself. I'm depressed and lonely. I think about killing myself everyday.

My anxiety has become very bad. I'm on an anti-anxiety medicine, but it doesn't seem to be helping that much. I don't have very many friends, if any at all. I just feel so isolated and different, that it makes it very difficult to relate to people. I feel like an outsider.

I've tried forcing myself to get out of the house hoping it would ease my depression, but to no avail. I'm also very disappointed in myself as I haven't been able to get a summer job. I've applied to a bunch of places, but no one has called me back.

I just don't know what to do. I'm stuck right now. I need someone to talk to. I don't know how much more I can take.

I don't mean to offend anyone but I'm not a religious person and I don't want anyone to preach to me about how "it's God's plan" or "God loves you" or something like that.

sorry for this post. I just don't know where else to turn


----------



## cromanyak (Aug 19, 2007)

Hey. I know what you mean. Sitting at home all day isn't good at all. You need a job. If you can't find a job you could volunteer. Anything to create a daily schedule. Then you'll feel like at least your serving a purpose. It's hard i have really bad anxiety too but at least it's a partial distraction. Try getting up at the same time and going to bed at the same time too. And maybe do something like yoga every morning.

Chris


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

Havent you got any interests or hobbies?...I know its hard when youre DP to enjoy things,but if you at least start doing things that you like doing then youll forget yourself in doing them and gradually youll get more of yourself back again.

Ps,not all spiritual people are preachy ,preachy 

Spirit.

If you wanna chat any time for a bit fell free to msn me or yahoo me..


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

yeah i pretty much do the same to... just sit at home all day on the computer, but i gotta job. im actually looking forward to starting school again which is weird, really weird :|


----------



## xplaydead (Apr 3, 2008)

AntiSocial said:


> yeah i pretty much do the same to... just sit at home all day on the computer, but i gotta job. im actually looking forward to starting school again which is weird, really weird :|


yeahh all I do is sit at home and surf the internet all day. I'm looking forward to starting school too.

Other than that, I've tried doing things I used to enjoy, but nothing seems to help me.

I really need someone to talk to


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Must be invisable...talks to myself...."hello there hows you ?,yeah im fine thanks!,diamond."....


----------



## MasterMind. (May 9, 2008)

I've been there & somewhat am still there, I do try & get out though, go for walks with my dog, or even just hang out in my backyard when it's sunny & get some fresh air.

If you guys need to talk, you can always send me a msg! I'll be your friend!


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Spirit said:


> Must be invisable...talks to myself...."hello there hows you ?,yeah im fine thanks!,diamond."....


[email protected] I love sarcasm


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

I feel almost the same way as what you write  it really sucks


----------



## godisgone (Sep 6, 2008)

(I'm only 16. So you might want to think keep that in mind)

Killing you're self is a really really bad idea. It only makes everything worse, for everyone. It really does fuck it up for everyone.

What you need to do is setting youre self a goal. What do u want to do?

Because if you are telling youreself how lonely you are, and just setting on the computer all day thinking about it, then u will keep on being lonely.

My best advice is to finde something you burn for. Family, sport, job anything. I myself have one goal for my life, that can pull me through EVERYTHING.

But if you like some sport, then thats a really really good idea to start going up in. You meet people who like at least one thing, witch you like, and when you train alot you normaly fell better.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

godisgone said:


> (I'm only 16. So you might want to think keep that in mind)
> 
> Killing you're self is a really really bad idea. It only makes everything worse, for everyone. It really does flower* it up for everyone.
> 
> ...


 Good advice.
What's your story??


----------



## godisgone (Sep 6, 2008)

What story?


----------

